# Exercise in wheelchair



## Bedford 1 (May 8, 2021)

As someone who is wheelchair bound, difficult to exercise much. Any suggestions or advice appreciated.


----------



## Janis Blondel (May 14, 2021)

Good morning. I am in a wheelchair too, although I can walk short distances with my stick. I tend to do the sitting in a chair exercises I feel they help me from getting too stiff. I have loosened up using these and on a good day can take a short walk using my stick. I must admit I do go through lots of guilty days when I am just too sore to move, but you can only do what you can. Take care. x


----------



## Bedford 1 (May 16, 2021)

Am able to walk a few steps with a Zimmer frame. Have a muscle wasting disease so prone to falls. Have tried sitting exercises but muscle weakness makes that difficult.


----------



## Janis Blondel (May 17, 2021)

It must be so difficult for you and I sympathise. Could your GP put you in contact with a physiotherapist who might be able to help? Maybe some physio in a pool were you would be supervised and the water would help. This is only a suggestion, I do not know what area you live in and what is available, but a chat with your GP may help.


----------



## maryanne (Jun 6, 2021)

Have any of you tried the "Move it or loose it" videos by Julie Robinson. The first one (video) is exercises in a chair. It is exercises for the elderly and those who have not exercised for a long time or are less mobile. The exercises are done to music and are very, very gentle but effective. Like tapping toes and moving feet  to the side. Sounds simple but it works. I am 71 and value my independence as I live alone and have no one near to help me so I am determined to keep myself as mobile as possible for as long as possible. MAYBE the program will be of some benefit to people in a wheelchair. Worth a try perhaps?


----------



## Janis Blondel (Jun 6, 2021)

Thank you for your information, I am going to try these videos and see how I go. Thanks again.


----------



## maryanne (Jun 6, 2021)

I originally bought the three dvd's for my elderly mum (who sadly is not with us anymore) but we used to do them together  (well, the first one anyway) and she thoroughly enjoyed doing them and l am sure they made a difference to her mobility (and mine), mind you she only did them when l was there. Mum used to sit in a chair all day, in the kitchen, and not move except when needs be. Recently l found them, again, and l have been doing them myself. The only downside is that, if you do the whole routine, it takes an hour.  But you can pick and choose and do as much or as little as you are able to do.  I sincerely hope they help you. Maybe just purchasing the first one will be all you need.


----------

